# Hotel Pools at BCV



## tahoeJoe (Jun 1, 2008)

I read that guests at DWL have full access to all the hotel facilitates including the pools. Do guests at BCV have access to The Beach Club and/or Yacht Club hotel pools and facilitates? Also, what about DBW?

Just curious. 

-TJ


----------



## cruisin (Jun 1, 2008)

double post


----------



## cruisin (Jun 1, 2008)

BCV has full access to the pools at beach club and Yacht club, and you can pool hot at the Board walk also.


----------



## riggins (Jun 1, 2008)

Like cruisin said, if you are staying on the villa/DVC side of any of the resorts, you can use any and all of the pools or facilities at that resort.  There are restrictions however about pool hopping . . . like if you are staying at the Boardwalk, you can't pool hop and use the pool at the Beach Club.


----------

